# Insulin in Egypt



## troubled

Hello everybody,

I am diabetic. I am in the process of being offered a new job (Primary School Teacher) in a school in Egypt. Before accepting the offer I would like to know how much the insulin that I use will cost me. I use two different kinds:

1) NovoRapid FlexPen 100U/ml in pens of 3ml

2) Lantus Glargine SoloStar 100U/ml in pens of 3ml OR Lantus Glargine 100U/ml in a cartridge (3ml)

I have had no luck with either the Egyptian Diabetic Association who told me to contact the manufacturer, or indeed the manufacturer, who told me to contact a pharmacy in Egypt!!

Hence, I'm now putting out this plea! Could anyone go to a pharmacist/chemist and find out the price for me? 

I just need a rough idea so that I can make sure I budget correctly.

Thank you to anyone willing and able to help, I appreciate it VERY much.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please read the other post about medicines here. 

Insulin is often in short supply here and you could spend days traversing the streets looking for it,


----------



## aykalam

A couple I met in London (both Egyptian) once told me they could never move back to Egypt as their son is diabetic and couldn't guarantee the treatment he needed. 

I would look for a job offer elsewhere.


----------



## tracyc11

I would not recommend you taking up a post here in egypt. My father ( who lives back in the UK) is insulin dependent and takes 2 different types more than twice a day. I would not have him over here to live. not only is the availability of insulin unreliable but should you ever need an abulance or medical attention urgently- your knackered!!

sorry!


----------



## PixelAngelBaby

I think I can help you. My mother is diabetic and lived here for years. She actually uses both pens you mentioned. Except I think the lantus solostar didn't have "glargine" in the name. 

I don't know the exact price but the novorapid was around 65 L.E I think, and the lantus solostar may have been 140 L.E. 

I'm not sure, but that range sounds about right. mom ordered it all the time.

Basically a budget of 250 L.E tops should cover it, insha Allah.


----------



## MaidenScotland

PixelAngelBaby said:


> I think I can help you. My mother is diabetic and lived here for years. She actually uses both pens you mentioned. Except I think the lantus solostar didn't have "glargine" in the name.
> 
> I don't know the exact price but the novorapid was around 65 L.E I think, and the lantus solostar may have been 140 L.E.
> 
> I'm not sure, but that range sounds about right. mom ordered it all the time.
> 
> Basically a budget of 250 L.E tops should cover it, insha Allah.




Yes your mother lives here and has a network of friends and family to help source her insulin when it is not available in her local pharmacy, as I said in my earlier post coming here with a serious illness is a different matter than being here and becoming ill.


----------



## PixelAngelBaby

no, actually my mom has had diabetes way before we ever came here.


----------



## PixelAngelBaby

I must agree with tracy though. The ER for insulin shock or whatnot is notttt pretty. Although I blame that on the crappy hospital my dad insisted we take my mom one night when her sugar was dangerously low. Dar el Fouad should be better, right? Well, if you live in 6th of October city.


----------



## MaidenScotland

PixelAngelBaby said:


> no, actually my mom has had diabetes way before we ever came here.




that is not what I said... 

I presume your mum has a network of family here.. plus of course your dad will speak Arabic. Coming here with no network to help you source your insulin and there are times you will have to source it, is in my view an act of sheer folly


----------



## Reema2014

Hi , I'm also diabetic and I take the same kinds of insulin you take. I buy novorapid for 50 LE and lantus for 90 LE .. I hope it'll be good with you.


----------



## smsm42

Hello i just joined the forums and seen this post
sorry if my reply may be a bit late
i am an Egyptian pharmacist
novorapid is indeed for 50 LE per pen..the pack contains 5 pens for 250 LE
and lantus for 90 LE also the pack with 5 pens costs 450 LE

actually there is a website call agzakhana that contains Many Drug prices in Egypt though i can't post links still coz of the 5 posts rule so maybe i come back later and put the link here


----------



## Rony Kiko

*Insulin*

Both types of insulin are available in the Egyptian Market. I do buy Lantus for my mom who is diabetic as well. If u need I have some extra cartridges that are safely stored in the fridge.


Best Regards


----------

